# 1st annual pitbullpositive cookout



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Time: September 25, 2010 from 12pm to 7pm
Location: Illini State Park
City/Town: Marseilles, Illinois
Phone: 815-388-2066
Event Type: cookout/bags, tournament
Organized By: Deb and Bob Whalen and Dan Meagher


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Too far away from me...


----------



## PitbullGirl101 (Aug 30, 2010)

Does it cost anything to get in? and can we bring our dogs?


----------



## PitbullGirl101 (Aug 30, 2010)

couse thats only an hr away from me so id love to come


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

PitbullGirl101 said:


> couse thats only an hr away from me so id love to come


We would love to have you out there. Heres Dans link, 
Pit Bull Positive - Responsible owners unite for Pit Bulls.

you can find all the info there. Ill post a better link when I find it


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Dave,
I'd love to go and meet everyone and their dogs in person, but this cookout is geographically undesirable for me.  I'm sure everyone will have a great time make sure you take lots of photos to post. From my house to the cookout.
Cheers,
EF


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

no kidding! thats a long drive!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am on the same page as Doug.. To far  Doug we can have our own cook out lol.


----------

